# gold nugget pleco



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

our lfs has one for $59.99 and its about 4 inches. Beautiful! We recently lost our royal last week on vacation and have been looking for another pleco. Is this a good deal, if you know anything about them. our lfs tends to be a bit pricey

thanx in advance


----------



## flynngriff (Jan 19, 2005)

It's a little bit pricey, but still within reason. I generally see them for around $35, but that's for the smaller ones. $60 doesn't sound _too _high for a 4 inch one.

That's just based on what I've seen, so I could be wrong.


----------



## Prez (Jan 25, 2005)

I paid about $30. for mine when she was small.

Here's a couple sites with good info:

http://www.planetcatfish.com/catelog/loricari/baryanci/153_f.php

http://www.cichlidcircus.com/goldnuggetplecostomus1.html


----------

